# San marino spring lever



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Behold ! My new machine ❤ Will be doing it up soon. Never ever seen a single lever version of this machine, so I snapped it up  x


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Is that front panel Bakelite ?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

@Rumpelstiltskin It might well be bakelite. This is known as a Briarwood model. Oh nice to see your just over in bolton ❤ I'm over in warrington not far from you at all


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Canathe t'internet isn't playing ball today....only thing i could find similar was this (click me) ...i was shocked to see "polyurethane resin side panels" ..i was convinced they looked like copper....should've gone to Specsavers (other optemetrist's are available) ....once this crisis is over and done with i may bob over and have a gander at it.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Haha dont worry about not finding it on interenet. I've searched for litterally weeks. No pictures at all on the interenet my exact machine. Only info on the 2 and 3 group version. Pictures on the internet of my machine don't exist for some reason. Probably just not many made, as cafe's preferred the two group version.

Perhaps its in the manual for the machine https://www.guru-caffe.cz/files_web/shop/files/256-file-cma-group-technicky-a-instalacni-manual-pdf.pdf?fbclid=IwAR31voYQJqYjU8bvd4n_G7a9cCbnCCaXSjUL31S-GFGEnEDm9UnViSboIkk

Fairly certain the sidepanels on my one is metal, atleast that is what I was told by a friend of mine


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

That manual makes for good reading....i can't see a "gas" tap on yours; so i've ruled that out...but what "delivery-group-system" is yours....CTS/extractable exchanger/cartridge/boosted ?

i may have more questions as i go through the manual ;-)


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Recieved these pics from the seller  Looks like he packed it well. Should be getting picked up from his on 20th so I should have it in about 8 -10 days I think


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Love it, I had an Astoria 1 group lever for a a while, the Gloria. Nice and simple to work on


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Love it, I had an Astoria 1 group lever for a a while, the Gloria. Nice and simple to work on


 Ooo I was hoping you'd say that! Actually was itching to send you a message about my machine today. Was hoping you might know something about it. I've got pretty much nothing other than its similar// very similar to an astoria. Been searching for info for weeks now. Found the facebook page of San Marino espressomachines. They have around 6 posts, and all of them just seem to be quite odd and not exactly coffee machine related. They appear to have opened up the page in august this year. The website they own is absolutely barren of useful info. No wikipedia page for them. Only distant sales / machines for sale that are San marino over in austrialia. None of them lever machines, absolutely none of them single lever. Not a single picture anywhere of a single lever san marino that I can find yet.

Astoria pages have no info for me either, they did point me towards the San marino page however.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

How long do you think this machine will take to heatup from cold? Also what do you reckon the measurements are on this machine? Not even the manual has any info about that.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Machine was picked up ❤ Apparently its 30kg? I was thinking it was gunna be about 60kg. I paid for 70kg as an overestimate on weight just incase. However courier wrote down 30kg on the delivery reciept..?

Interesting anyway  @coffeechap Does 30kg sound accurate?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you will find it weighs more than that!


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> I think you will find it weighs more than that!


 oo :x hopefully its not missing anything interally then!

Maybe the couriers just weighed it by eyeing it. I've definitely paid for up to 70kg 60x 60 x 60cm just on the offchance

Gunna be a nasty surprised if there is no boiler ^^;;


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I wonder if by saying 30kg they can do a manual lift...


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Missy said:


> I wonder if by saying 30kg they can do a manual lift...


 You could be spot on there


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I can imagine the conversation too... If they think they can sling it in without needing a forklift they almost certainly will and I guess H&S has a weight limit for a two person manual lift!


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

machine arrived! Trips the breaker  now the fun begins. Definitely needs descale, needs new heating element seal, maybe needs new opv, needs a wastepipe and water intake pipe. Maybe needs new mains wire.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Woo hoo you've got it; now the fun begins.....looks nicely laid out; not crammed in and doesn't look like a PITA to work on....i like anything that is constructed with easy access to it's internal parts (BMW i'm looking at you !!)

Good luck young man; take your time with it and and please please lots and lots of "work in progress piccies/updates" 😊


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Woo hoo you've got it; now the fun begins.....looks nicely laid out; not crammed in and doesn't look like a PITA to work on....i like anything that is constructed with easy access to it's internal parts (BMW i'm looking at you !!)
> 
> Good luck young man; take your time with it and and please please lots and lots of "work in progress piccies/updates" 😊


 thanks ! very happy with it. All panels only get held on by metal clips and 2 screws each. So it takes seconds to take it apart. Very lovely construction with tons of room everywhere ❤ Feels amazing to be able to work on it without removing boiler immediately haha


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Parts ordered from Fura G ! ❤ New seals new heating element, etc. Should be really fun single day project.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It looks... Like it's going to be an amazing project! Really looking forward to watching your progress!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking forward to regular updates....and eventually seeing it reborn.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Will be following your refurb with interest. Have fun.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

all parts ordered. Sightglass broken, ordered new one £2.

ordered new seals for boiler, new heating element. redid the wiring to make it safer, and now i'm waiting on new wire, new element, new mains plug, new wastepipe, waterpipe, and a few other bits.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Cana, i think the pictures on your last 2 posts on Page 1 have gone pear-shaped....i'm just seeing a mahooooooosive text description.jpg instead of the piccie.

£2 for a sightglass, wow that's cheap.....new "mains plug" ??? is that just your average household 3-pin-plug that you wire up yourself or is it a "length of mains cable with a moulded on plug" on the end of it ?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Cana said:


> <img alt="image.thumb.png.049da623624464e781e77b258c407ac0.png" data-fileid="48999" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/image.thumb.png.049da623624464e781e77b258c407ac0.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Did it really need a descaling bath for that "light coating"? (Any idea how thick it actually was in the boiler? It looked horrendous!)


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Missy said:


> Cana said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


/monthly_2020_12/insideboiler.mp4.264ea187da21c364219de7926886efbc.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment insideboiler.mp4


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi Cana, i think the pictures on your last 2 posts on Page 1 have gone pear-shaped....i'm just seeing a mahooooooosive text description.jpg instead of the piccie.
> 
> £2 for a sightglass, wow that's cheap.....new "mains plug" ??? is that just your average household 3-pin-plug that you wire up yourself or is it a "length of mains cable with a moulded on plug" on the end of it ?


 Yes  It'll be on a normal UK mains plug. This particular machine is two phase, with two live wires, so we used a junction block with a junction box which we'll mount in the machine. When it arrived it had a europlug, and a massive 4 metre greasy cord with around 4 junction blocks all electrical taped together. The junction blocks seemed to be an afterthought and was halfway down the cord. Was ugly and not super safe. So now its in a weatherproof, waterproof container inside the machine. And ill be wiring in a new cord, a normal UK mains one. The previous cable was very very thick and wouldnt fit properly into a ukplug without bulging as it was.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't especially love Harrogate - but when I see images like that I do wonder why everyone doesn't move here!


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Missy said:


> I don't especially love Harrogate - but when I see images like that I do wonder why everyone doesn't move here!


 This machine was imported from Spain  . Warrington where I live, the water is quite soft compared to other places i've lived. It'll be on filters from now on.

I can't wait to power it up for the first time without it tripping breaker.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

haha found the problem as to why it kept tripping the electrics


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

that picture ☝ needs to be made a "*sticky*" ....purely for those "my machine keeps tripping the mains" post's.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I swear I have those same yellow gloves when I need hand protection! Out of curiosity was there a reason you left the boiler lid and bolts on during the descale?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

IamOiman said:


> I swear I have those same yellow gloves when I need hand protection! Out of curiosity was there a reason you left the boiler lid and bolts on during the descale?


 Originally left it closed as the hex nuts were extremely tight. So I left it to soak with the lid on. This is usually sufficient to get everything out for my other boilers I've worked on. However after a few hours things were still not right. So I did around 30or so minutes ago take off the lid of boiler 

The hex nuts were a little too tight, and the boilers nut the double threaded one was quite tight, tight enough to warrant leaving the risk. After the soaking however they were less tight and I was able to remove them. Little bit left to do now


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

So apparently my levergroup is the old old model from before 20 years ago when they changed it. My levergroup is missing the shock absorber cushion which is why my one wiggles. I have fixed this temporarilly by wedging a cushion of wirewool behind it which pushed all the parts back to where they should be to operate properly without wiggling.









/monthly_2020_12/1121911196_wiggleplayfixed.mp4.271b1a63863ad685dca877d7c835fd2a.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment wiggle play fixed.mp4


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

New heating element arrived. 1500w vs the new 2000W. Very different shapes too. Also slightly larger connector pins.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Can't wait to see this up and running


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

/monthly_2020_12/doc_2020-12-04_09-13-48.mp4.956c204a8e5ae8a012b953aea140049e.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment doc_2020-12-04_09-13-48.mp4


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Gosh you're steaming through this!


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Missy said:


> Gosh you're steaming through this!


 Haha thanks!  tiny bit left to tighten on the spring. Then I can start pulling shots.


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow this is some lightspeed refurbing!

Out of curiosity I note some teflon tape on a few compression fittings. Were they not sealing properly as under normal use no sealant is required.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

IamOiman said:


> Wow this is some lightspeed refurbing!
> 
> Out of curiosity I note some teflon tape on a few compression fittings. Were they not sealing properly as under normal use no sealant is required.


 I use ptfe tape just on the offchance it will leak, Usually as a preventative. As its annoying to hafta cool down the machine just to tighten a nut that could have just been tightened properly with ptfe tape.  Also the ptfe tape makes it easier to remove the nuts/ pipes without harming threads as much.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

You Yanks don't mess about, i'll say that much for you....it looks fantastic. The end is in sight; don't stop now. 😎😎😎


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> You Yanks don't mess about, i'll say that much for you....it looks fantastic. The end is in sight; don't stop now. 😎😎😎


 Actually finished around8 or 9 hours ago now  I pulled 11 shots back to back while dialing in the grinder. Lovely lovely machine. Working perfectly now. Still wired from all that coffee, had 9 sips of espresso and my cappuccino while dialing in grinder for it. Each shot tasted amazing. The coarser grinds which were my first tasted like cherry. And as I went finer it brought more depth to it.

Ordered a cup raiser, as you can see my machine is very generous heightwise


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's abit of a tour, No parker, no autofill probe, no autofill controller. There is wiring for an autofill probe, and a mount ready for an autofill controller, and some mounting holes ready for a parker. Not sure if I'll bother buying those however as the manual fill, fills my 6 litre boiler in a few seconds. Its not super worth it going autofill for me 

/monthly_2020_12/tour.mp4.8d04a3da2e513214ee53c4b261c25e0b.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment tour.mp4


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Only 4 things on entire machine use electric. The powerswitch, heatingelement, pressurestat, and a singular green LED light. Amazingly simple and lovely machine. Each shot is a pleasure ❤


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cana said:


> Only 4 things on entire machine use electric. The powerswitch, heatingelement, pressurestat, and a singular green LED light...


 Sometimes the minimum equals the most; if you get my gist...sometimes over engineering something can cause more grief than it's worth...K.I.S.S. works well.

Front panel/bakelite part and side panels ??????

Well done, i'm glad that it works like a charm....ENJOY 👍

P.S. welcome to the lever club BTW.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Such good work, and so quick well done dude


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Sometimes the minimum equals the most; if you get my gist...sometimes over engineering something can cause more grief than it's worth...K.I.S.S. works well.
> 
> Front panel/bakelite part and side panels ??????
> 
> ...


 All steel panels  and galvanised steel frame. Bakelite knobs though 



coffeechap said:


> Such good work, and so quick well done dude


 thanks! ❤


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

The trick was that I withheld coffee from myself, so I worked faster.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow amazing stuff and a 6L boiler holey crap that thing must heat the house would it be worth putting a jacket or some sort of insulation on it also how are you finding it practically do you need to predict your next coffee to give it time to heat up or are you just yolo leave it on all day and consuming caffeine at a rate of 6 an hour?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

ronan08 said:


> Wow amazing stuff and a 6L boiler holey crap that thing must heat the house would it be worth putting a jacket or some sort of insulation on it also how are you finding it practically do you need to predict your next coffee to give it time to heat up or are you just yolo leave it on all day and consuming caffeine at a rate of 6 an hour?


 Actually considering the jacket thing, Been checking round for good solutions.

The machine only takes 10 minutes to warm up. I turn it on via my phone or via an alarm I set for it on my phone. So its always ready exactly when I need it. Saving energy would be great though.

Anyone know the best solution to putting jacket on boiler? My kitchen is quite cold in winter.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Cana said:


> Anyone know the best solution to putting jacket on boiler? My kitchen is quite cold in winter.


 Well, if it's heating your kitchen, then it's not wasted heat then is it? But you may want a jacket for it in summer.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

allikat said:


> Well, if it's heating your kitchen, then it's not wasted heat then is it? But you may want a jacket for it in summer.


 haha true true!


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

/monthly_2020_12/1984352378_snapseal.mp4.25d756758dfabacb6f0461fc7d364d48.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment snap seal.mp4


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Sooo annoyed I bought part AS22 and AS20 for my levergroup and they dont fit. Only the front stopper fits, not the back stopper.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi bro, can you not "cut-to-fit" to make it fit using an x-acto knife ? ...or is it completely different ?

Front one looks nice.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi bro, can you not "cut-to-fit" to make it fit using an x-acto knife ? ...or is it completely different ?
> 
> Front one looks nice.


 Completely mutilated it to fit. Currently waiting for the impact adhesive to dry. The front bumper fit very snug by itself, so I think that is correct. The back bumper size required though is not one that i've ever seen though. So we mutilated it and fit it to the top of backrest. We had to remove the nipple and shape it to fit the curve. Should hopefully do the trick. I think this is either a mixture of 1995 (pre-2001) parts and some slightly more modern but not current or recent fork perhaps? Or maybe just this entire assembly is just different. The entire assembly is very very very similar to this 1995 diagram here. Same hottap, same parts in most areas but the 10105 (back bumper part) did not fit mine at all. Nobody yet has been able to figure out what my two extra threaded holes are for either.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Swapped for this one as this one has a dispersion filter on it. Original is quite untamed


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Looking at adding an autofill controller, and autolevelprobe, and a parker. Anyone know which models to go for?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

https://streamable.com/g02mzy

Video too large to upload normally  Shots pulling nice and syrupy. Did 30 shots back to back dialing it in for the last time. Now using the red silicone ones from bluestar, the blue ones are from cafelaat which didnt last a week. Far too large aswell very terrible fitting for my machine. The red ones fit much much nicer. Slides perfectly


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Otherhalf is a bladesmith. So he decided to make me a new lever handleknob for my steamwand. He'll be doing the rest aswell  Love it

/monthly_2020_12/doc_2020-12-14_23-16-22.mp4.a21e8be5ccb4037936ab9294abaf5838.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment doc_2020-12-14_23-16-22.mp4


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

https://streamable.com/id33uv

this mornings pull

Video is the pull for this picture  ❤


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

https://streamable.com/944lbv

Here is the new steamhandle in action


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

https://streamable.com/nkw9om


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Say whaaaaaaaat :classic_ohmy: .....i'm still in shock.

Some of the purists will be choking on their latte's (i could be wrong though)









Well i can honestly say i didn't see that coming.....well done 😊....the LED's are a nice touch as well....i love it....so in yer face...brilliant​


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

One of ☝ those pictures would make a good profile piccy/background.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Did I miss it becoming pink somewhere? It's stunning! Don't let me have your address I'd be round to pinch it!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Cana - totally unrelated to the machine - what's the metal apparatus around your fingers? Are they rings or some sort of protective equipment? I think I've seen someone else wearing that before, so I'm curious.

lovely machine project btw.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Cana - totally unrelated to the machine - what's the metal apparatus around your fingers? Are they rings or some sort of protective equipment? I think I've seen someone else wearing that before, so I'm curious.
> 
> lovely machine project btw.


 Thanks! They are splint rings made by a friend of mine. A silversmith Zomile. Ringsplints prevent hypermobility from affecting people in the fingers. They remove lots of pain and potential of joints getting more hypermobile


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Cana - That looks fab! Also gets the thumbs up from my wife. 👍

As with the pink EKs I saw this year, good enough to be a stage prize in the Giro.


----------

